# Revolution Archery "Triumph"



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm clueless Jim, but I'd love to see pics at some point.

Man your addiction is worse than mine. ukey:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey, Mitchell!..Hows it going?...I sold a bow scope last Saturday, and was gonna put the $$ toward another bow...A couple fella's at the bowshop have these older bows,(Revolutions) and they really shoot nice...I think that this bow was a little bit before it's time, actually, it's kinda like a Conquest, with hatchet cams...Anyway, I paid $85.00 for this bow, and drove 45 minutes in this snowstorm to get it...L.O.L...it has a pretty nice Winner's Choice string on it, is in pretty good condition, and draws very smooth...Look in the Classifieds section under Target bows for sale, and do a search for Revolution bows for sale...If You find the pics, the blue , longer A-T-A bow is the one I bought...In the pic, Dave had athletic tape wrapped on the grip, and that is gone now...The grip on this riser is very narrow, and slim, it's a shoot off the riser bow..I can pull into the back wall a bit on this bow, and as such, I think that it will work well for a clicker...This bow has less brace height than I though, but I will end up twisting up the cables, and then short-stringing it a bit, to get the brace height back up, if I dont like the way it shoots now....These Hatchet cam bows are loud, and jump a bit at the shot, but I can get it quiet with an STS, and with the speed that these bows make, I can shoot heavier arrows....It's target bow, so the noise isnt an issue...I think that it will make a good 3-D bow...The fella that I bought it from comes to the shop pretty often, and is a heck of a shot...This REV. bow has shot ALOT of 300's, with high 50's X counts...I watched Dave shoot a 300, with 56 or 57 X's last week, with a BowTech 101'st Airborne, and a wrist strap release...Something that I noticed with this bow allready, is that it sits straight up in My hand with a loose grip, and the bow is naked...It should'nt take much stabilzer to make it roll forward like I like...Mitchell, go check out them pics...Take care, and drop me a P.M. sometime...Jim


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

here ya go....


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Amazing what you can get for $85. Maybe it has some good mojo as well!


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Those hatches look like the old ones from high country. I put a set on my Oregan Black knight way back when. I still have that bow but it has a Jennings single cam and modified limb pockets with buck master split limbs with a 1/2" cut off each end, to make a 40 AtoA. It still the fasts bow I have. I think around 306 fps maxed out, IBO, 28.5" draw. shoots like a tuning fork still. I can remember showing up at a 3d's with it and shooting the whole thing with one pin and averaged 170's. I got a big lol when I saw yours. I get it out every so offen and try to hurt myself with it. This old body can't take a beating anymore. Later. dd


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Double D....Yep, these Hatchet's are extremely close to the High Country Hatchets...I had an older High Country with split limbs for a while last spring, about the same A-T-A, and brace height as this REV...I shot it pretty good, and it was very quick for an older bow..I couldnt get with the soft back wall...What I like about this REV is that the riser is pretty straight, and the grip is outstanding..The cams have holes drilled/countersunk in them for draw stops, I'll get some made on a lathe, and see how they feel....Thes REV bows are loud, but dont act up real bad at the shot...The limbs seem to hinge, almost giving the same effect of a Paralell limb..And as I posted earlier, the bow sits up straight in hand, with nothing on it, and the bow seems very light weight, kinda like a PSE Mojo...Some of "yesterdays" bows still shoot well , at least for Us finger shooters...L.O.L...I was thinking last week about the idea of a Mathews Conquest, or Apex, rigged out with Hoyt Spiral's, or some kind of Hatchet cams...Long riser, short limbs, fast cams..This REV Triumph has a 23" riser, and is just under 40" A-T-A...What's not to like??...L.O.L...For $85.00, it was worth getting, just to see what was what......Keep experimenting with those Hoyt's, I read Your post on arrow speeds, and see that Youve put Z-3's on a conventional limbed Hoyt...Good Deal!..I'd like to holler at You later about that, Double D...Take care!....Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

REV. Triumph Update...L.O.L....If anyone cares!...L.O.L...I made 1/2" Diam. draw stops out of round aluminum and mounted them in the cams, and double-checked the cam timing to be right for My style of draw with fingers...I set the bow up with a Cavalier plunger, and Cavalier FreeFlyte rest..I also shot it without an STS, and with the STS on it..The bow doesnt have alot of vibrations, or "Jump" without the STS, but it is loud, and I also wanted to shoot the bow with lighter arrows, (5 G.P.P.) just to see how it acted, and to do some Chrono testing...The draw is exactly 26 1/4" to the plunger when pulled into the draw stops, so that ends up at 28" A.M.O. draw....Without playing with cam rotation for speed, and no speed nocks on the string, this bow is shooting 5 g.p.p. arrows very close to 300 f.p.s. at the listed specs, with a Fletcher peep in the string, and My fingers shooting it...With speed nocks on the string, it will shoot 300 f.p.s., I was averaging 297 f.p.s., but the arrows were about 8 grains light, for I.B.O. minimum...The good thing is that shooting 58#, and 28", this bow shoots 380 grain arrows at average of 265 f.p.s., and my heavy carbons weight over 400 grains, and they ave doing low 250's f.p.s...Thats a good hunting set-up for whitetails..This bow pulls very soft, and some of the younger Archers at the bow shop are very surprised at how smooth it pulls, and how fast it is...Over-all, this bow seems like it was a bit ahead of it's time, for the speed it shoots, and how well it shoots...I'm looking forward to shooting some local 3-D with it, if the light arrows shoot well out of it, I'm thinking that I can shoot Hunter class, with a 25 yard , and 35 yard pin setting...Over-all, it's a pretty sweet bow, regardless of price, and for the amount that I paid, it's probably the best deal I ever got on a bow...I'm still scheming on how I can put together the $$$ for a new Vantage Elite, or Vantage Pro!...L.O.L...Take care.....Jim


----------

